# Game 11: Heat @ Clippers (1/11 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 11, 2012 | 10:30 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course, the loss comes before an ESPN game. I wonder what their pregame topic will be? 

The loss to the Warriors hurts more so because of the extended minutes that Wade had to play. So he'll be a game time decision again. Hopefully he's good to go.


Please hit free throws :banghead:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Few things more frustrating than missing FTs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully Wade is OK to go. He was terrific yesterday.

Wonder if Miller will be active?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Couldn't catch yesterdays game as it tipped off at 3.30am and I had college at 9am. Tonight it starts at 3.30am again, but I have all day off tomorrow, so I'm going to get some sugar down me and hope the games before us are exciting.

Hopefully we can bounce back.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Warriors fought hard, I'm just pissed that we blew a 17 pts lead. Had the game been close the whole game, I wouldn't have minded that much... champions shouldn't be losing games with a 17 pts lead.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah I'm still pissed from last night. Stupid ****in Heat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We're going to show them who the real lob city is


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mario Chalmers is starting against a guy he compares himself to. Let's see how he does.

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He does? When did he say that?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't think anyone would argue that Mario Chalmers > Chris Paul, would they?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Spoelstra says he will evaluate Wade, but sounds like a go.





> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Mike Miller & Eddy Curry will be inactive again. Spoelstra: "I'm not going to rush."


..

EDIT:



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Wade worked up sweat on court. Again, appears like he's playing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit. When will we have our full lineup intact. Has it even happened ONCE yet in 1.5 years?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Micky once again breaking the lineup news 


> MickyArison Micky Arison
> Here we go again @MiamiHEAT starters 2nite @mchalmers15 @DwyaneWade @KingJames @chrisbosh &Anthony #LetsgoHeat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> God dammit. When will we have our full lineup intact. Has it even happened ONCE yet in 1.5 years?


They are all pretty much healthy right now. Both Mike and Eddy say they are ready to go. Its just the Heat being really cautious with them, mostly because they can afford to be.


Just a guess, but after the Denver game they'll have two days off, which means an open date for practice the day before the Spurs game. I'm guessing after that practice, they'll be considered back on the active roster.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He does? When did he say that?


You've never heard that? I hear announcers every once in a while talk how he wants to play like Chris Paul and the coaches try to get him to change up his mindset.

Right here is an article from last season where it mentions he models himself after Paul;

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/sports...rs-cant-afford-to-1207144.html?printArticle=y

I can see it now.

Skolnick = "So, Mario, who do you model yourself after?"
Chalmers = "Oh, easy, Chris Paul."
Skolnick = " :rofl2: .... But really?"
Chalmers = "Chris Paul."
Skolnick = ":wtf:"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its a quote from his rookie year so i'll let it slide :laugh:

But Spo did say last week on Lebatard's show that Mario is probably the most confident player on the team, which is pretty crazy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What's the point of being cautious with MM, he's just gonna get another concussion in 3 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10:43pm tip off and the Mavs/Celtics game ends at 10:42pm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh being a retard again? getting griffowned by the looks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio started well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off to another horrendous start..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many dumb turnovers again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

strong drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D has been good so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with another nice hook. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad couple of fouls by Cole in the last minute of the quarter.

24-21 after 1

CP3 and Griffin with 19 of the Clippers 21 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Airball by Bosh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another dumb turnvoer

Now Bosh misses a free throw. 

Great start to the 2nd quarter..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh you suck


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we consistently hit freebies yet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At some point UD will start making that patented J of his.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He used to be automatic. WTF happened.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Always 1 for 2 from the line. Sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Griffin for 3. Of course.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wonder what the +/- is for the Bosh/UD frontcourt this season. Doesnt feel favourable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another nice out of bounds play called by Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D continues to be excellent. Just need to stay away from the careless turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast were playing good D. Just needa get this O ontrack.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Bosh trey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel, great offensive rebound but come on, give it to a guard or Lebron right away, not Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You are not Dirk, Chris.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws continue to plague us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad foul by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tip by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course, Chauncey hits that 3..

Thank you, Mario. Huge 3.

48-43 at the half


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

yay mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio3o love it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB has 9 first half [email protected]?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron needs to turn it on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 13 and 10.

Anyone getting Dorell flashbacks every time Butler now shoots?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

In Rio and Bosh we trust?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bout time, Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I get scared everytime UD checks in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great no call. If anything that was an offensive foul for warding off by Griffin


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Yup, if anything thats an offensive on Blake


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Free throws :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

61%FT is not good enough


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like I said earlier, getting Dorell flashbacks with Caron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Butler going all Dorell on us now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Paging Wade/Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad feeling about this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CP3 is doing whatever he wants against us.

70-69 after 3

Gonna need a strong 4th from Wade and Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They have been so lethargic on this trip so far


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our D has totally fallen apart. Aside from that iso play with Battier on Paul, we let them have every basket they got in that end of 3rd flurry. Unacceptable.

And what's with our PFs and bonehead turnovers? Both UD and Bosh have thrown it to both benches respectively with no Heat player anywhere near. Cant make these types of mistakes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And I wasnt here early in this thread enough to mention this, but Dwyane and LeBron need to cut these transition/early shotclock 20-foot pull-ups. There's a litany of drawbacks from that kind of shot, even if they had the accuracy Kobe, Melo, or Durant from there. Its like they never learn from their mistakes. That's the problem with them being so good. They just brush everything off as an aberration and say they don't need to adjust a thing. Bad approach.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa! Wade and CP3, great buddies, getting chippy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J, Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick pass by Cole to UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This game is AWFUL. Just escape with a win please I dont care how.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good J, Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> This game is AWFUL. Just escape with a win please I dont care how.


3rd sloppy game in a row for the Heat. They built the huge lead against NJ and then played a horrible 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FLOP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

strong runner by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake Battier


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

literally no way we win


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> **** sake Battier


Mario is to blame a bit there as well. Everyone but him saw Battier down the floor. They were all screaming at him to look up the floor and when he finally did, it allowed the D to get back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Paul owning us so bad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We might lose because of free throws again :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FREE THROWS AHHH


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I guess LBJ and Mo williams might be cool with one another. They seemed to be pretty respectful towards each other after that foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMG Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We lose two points every time we miss an and1. Unbelievably frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh this is just a joke


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Make ****ing free throws. I shoot better than you fools.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron, for the love of god, make a free throw. Hell, make 2!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We made two free throws in a row!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3's continue to kill us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course, Butler.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're ****ed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOSH WHAT ARE U DOING


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats that call for?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh/UD/Butler killing us down the stretch. At least theyre all Heaters.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is it, the worst game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

For years now, it just seems like teams can get open 3's against our D, almost at will at times.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God the last 5 quarters we've played have been absolute shit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Whats that call for?


I should actually give UD a break there because from the live look it seemed like a flop. These refs are shitting themselves again after the questionable call fro Wade so now they're trying to make it up all over the place. UD looked astonished, and he's usually good about not complaining when he doesnt have a case. Its amazing how much he gets hacked and how tick-tack they call fouls for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem should be limited to 20 minutes per game. Anything above that is just way too much for his skillset right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another turnover..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great, now a Griffin flop/.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought that Butler trey was down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Bosh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I almost wanna turn this shit off because of these damn missed free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

unreal


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its getting to the point where im surprised when we make one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez, refs are late on every call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How we struggle so badly to get field goals sometimes astounds me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMFG Lebron....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I want to smash my screen from these free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unreal.

18-30 after losing because of going 24-40 from the line, the night before


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If we shot FTs at a middle-of-the-pack level, there'd be no "fourth-quarter LeBron" or "can they co-exist" questions. Its killing this team. Really sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why did he settle?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate everything right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF was that offensive possession?

Surely we can get something better than a contested Lebron 20 footer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not feeling good about this at all.

I sense a Butler 3 off a CP3 drive coming up...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Have our late-game offensive possessions improved at all? So ugly. This is still not the All-Star team we pictured in 2010.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No way you settle for a J with Chauncey on you, and they're in the penalty....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team sucks at these late night road games


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Not feeling good about this at all.
> 
> I sense a Butler 3 off a CP3 drive coming up...


Yup. Id rather see us actually guard out to the three-point line instead of just packing the lane. If they drive, recover and contest or foul as a last resort. Giving up 3's instead of 2's is just bad math.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate the NBA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You have got to be kdiding me


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

8-3. Ass road trip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How can you bail them out like that, at this point in the game?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No way we even get off a decent shot. So bogus.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Highway robbery. **** this shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks a lot, NBA refs. Completely ruined us.

Worst call i've seen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Perfect way to end a frustrating couple of days/games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats gotta be our ball surely


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Wade. At least it was LeBron and Wade pissing this one away. I'd rather have it be our stars.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So how many free throws have we missed in two days? 14 last night...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats Heat ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, of course it comes down to free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Lebron, finish!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

9 times out of 10 he gets that and 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HUGE play by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on guys ..... need this win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, the ball looked like it it the line before Wade was able to knock it off of Jordan...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Miami ball. Guess they didnt think it hit the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And again, of course it comes down to the line.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade was there yelling at LeBron after the play, probably saying, you better make both these.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Why can't we hit free throws tonight...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow.. I don't know what to say. Is this a 4th quarter thing, or a FT tonight thing for LeBron.. IF we win, Wade saved the game.. As usual


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is so hard to watch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's petition to have FTs removed from the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nothing but free throw practice for the next week please.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Gx, we can't hit a free throw any night. So fed up with this S#*@


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

44-74 the last 2 games from the free throw line. 30 points we couldnt get.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, Miami ball. Guess they didnt think it hit the line.


Griffin hit it last anyway.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's just comical how many times the Heat are going to split free throws. I'm not even mad anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT. Griffin has 5 fouls. We should go at him. Oh wait, we dont wanna be fouled.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow that was lucky


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What a move by CP3.. Love that guys game. Magician with the ball


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

44-74? We've missed 16 tonight? That's just LOL.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> What a move by CP3.. Love that guys game. Magician with the ball


Traitor!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has 5 fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> 44-74? We've missed 16 tonight? That's just LOL.


I was off by two. 20-34 tonight. 26-40 last night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Butler is so Dorelling us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big UD flop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When was our last FG!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge turnover


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron looks so bad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron, wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And he misses the gimme.

WTF


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its getting to the point where I'm starting to believe the 4th Q LeBron stuff. He looks so assy late in games. Its unavoidable. Dont know if it'll ever change.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did Blake just get shot?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

These refs have butchered this game. The Chauncey 3 was the killer but we gotta make free throws. We don't deserve to win missing so many


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guess not.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think Lebron (or this team) has any legs right now, this is two nights in a row where they can't buy a damn field goal late


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just continues to baffle me how this offense bogs down late in the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> When was our last FG!?


10+ mins. Atrocious. Halfcourt O really needs work. Clips have been giving up a lot of points. Reminds me of when we struggled to score against the Knicks at home last year. Also the 2nd time in the Garden.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When did we last hit a FG? I dont even remember


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

Lucky


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RIO!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a blatant goaltend. Killer, refs. Killer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

clear goal tending call. Getting screwed down the stretch to go along with the ugly ass offense being run.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

cool another goaltending noncall


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, Rio for 3 or bust. We stink.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

3rd blatant goaltending they've missed. It's too bad the refs took Cole out of this game, I think he could have made a huge difference the way the game played out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I really wish I had Sun Sports up here. Hearing Hubie Brown, who I used to love, straight root for the Clippers all game long is extremely annoying. He just argued that it wasnt a goaltend even though it was on the way down, because it hadnt hit glass yet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was definitely a goal tend


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

The replay showed that ball was on the way down for a long time. Wow. how could they miss that??!?!?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blake such a fake tough guy.

Game


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

When we NEED a foul, they don't give it to us?!?!?!?!?!??!?! this game has to be investigated


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** this shit man. I dont even know what to say. I watched the XX season beginning to end, and these three losses alone have been even more unbearable. I dont know if I can watch this team squander games all season long.

Spo is pissed now. I missed why not caring. Oh wow, ejected. These refs have a beef.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We just got ****ED


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I mean if you look at it we were very soft with the foul. They should have been harder with the foul. I don't know what to say, again we struggled to get a FG when we needed to at the end of the 4th quarter and OT.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat are a joke. Big 3 = 3 stooges.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** this man, seriously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its hard to even get mad at the refs after again missing so many free throws.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What an awful game, my goodness


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It sucks we lost, but its the regular season. Hopefully this doesn't become a trend, but get in the playoffs with a good seed and we're good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've laughed at anyone talking about trading one of our top guns for Dwight Howard, but I'd hear out an argument for moving LeBron now. Its hard to say he has no killer extinct or cant perform in the clutch, because we've seen it. And his numbers are undeniably MVP, but when we already have a guy that does just about everything he does, its much more egregious that 99% of the time he cant come through when it matters most.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team is an embarrassment right now.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

bottom line we gotta start hitting free throws. despite terrible calls we win if we hit FT .
Same sht happened last year and Spo said he wouldn't even address it. He gave that 'they're professionals and they'll figure it out' speech. I don't think Pat would tolerate that JMO


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There are no conclusions to draw after that game. 1 field goal in like 15 minutes, miss half your free throws, blah blah nice win Clippers the end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat only made 1 FG over the final 12:30. That bail out Mario 3 in OT.

Still tough to look at anything but the missed free throws though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We have to stop playing angry. Not our game. No one on this team operates that way. Have to stay medium. We got ourselves out of rhythm these past two games.

Great game tonight by Mario. Must give props where props are do.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

18 turnovers. 14 missed free throws. another OT loss.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Il BLaZe l1 said:


> 18 turnovers. 14 missed free throws. another OT loss.


Yes, 18 turnovers tonight and 22 last night from a team that normally takes very good care of the ball. Combine that with terrible free throw shooting and its just a bunch of sloppy stuff that needs to be cleaned up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Note: I'm not knee-jerking after two losses and saying we should move LeBron. However, in every one of our wins I've seen trends that have worried me that I held back from complaining about because..."scoreboard." You can't ignore what you're seeing. Regardless, I'm overreacting. He's not our biggest problem. I think halfcourt offense has to be up there. If we had a better system in place, perhaps he'd look better at the end of games. It cant just be "get out and run" or failure all game long, because that doesn't really fly at the end of games. It reverts to hero ball, and with two wings who don't shoot 3's, the spacing does not work with those isos.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-16 from the line in the 4th.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Note: I'm not knee-jerking after two losses and saying we should move LeBron. However, in every one of our wins I've seen trends that have worried me that I held back from complaining about because..."scoreboard." You can't ignore what you're seeing. Regardless, I'm overreacting. He's not our biggest problem. I think halfcourt offense has to be up there. If we had a better system in place, perhaps he'd look better at the end of games. It cant just be "get out and run" or failure all game long, because that doesn't really fly at the end of games. It reverts to hero ball, and with two wings who don't shoot 3's, the spacing does not work with those isos.


I think we should trade Spoelstra for a round of beers (if we could even get that.) This team is worse than last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Yes, 18 turnovers tonight and 22 last night from a team that normally takes very good care of the ball.


Not so far this season. The Heat lead the league in turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat Outrebounded the Clippers by 5, only commit 2 more turnovers yet outscore them by 18 on the fast break, and outscore them by 8 on 2nd chance points.

It all goes back to the free throws. Shoot 11 more free throws than the Clippers yet only outscore them by 3 from the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's a lot to complain about with this game, but the refs are an easy one to look at.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat Outrebounded the Clippers by 5, only commit 2 more turnovers yet outscore them by 18 on the fast break, and outscore them by 8 on 2nd chance points.
> 
> It all goes back to the free throws. Shoot 11 more free throws than the Clippers yet only outscore them by 3 from the line.


Yup. No matter what, we make one more FT in each of these past two games (out of 28 misses!) in regulation and we're 10-1.

That's it. On to the next...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo didnt make any excuses, just gave all the credit to the Clippers. But he did say that one ref was saying that free throws were upcoming so half the team were in the back court waiting for them, while the ball was being inbounded there at the end.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone complaining about the refs is a retard, the big 3 shot a collective 19-52. Add in the free throws and turnovers, we butt raped ourselves.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

this one hurts


we'll bounce back though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron saying last night was very frustrating, but tonight was a possession by possession game so you cant get too frustrated by this loss. Puts most of the blame on himself for the 8 missed free throws.

He doesnt sound down at all. 


Jace said:


> That's it. On to the next...


Yes, on to the next... At Denver. A place that Wade and UD have never won before and have lost 9 straight in that building.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont know if I'd call it retarded, especially with what Spo offered there. You're right, you can only control what you can control (deja vu from last night), but when the refs made the egregious mistakes they did, its hard not to voice a complaint. Players will have bad shooting nights, I'm more worried about the kinds of shots they were getting and the way they looked getting them. Dwyane's our best hope down the stretch, and I'm guessing it was fatigue, but he looked extremely lackadaisical down the stretch; barely playing pick-and-rolls, crawling up the floor down 3 with seconds left, etc. I dont get it. If he's that tired, it shouldn't have been in his hands.

LeBron went 9-17 on FTs on his own. He's had way better FG shooting nights. Its clear he gets nervous up there. He stated the season amazingly, particularly in pressure free moments.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He doesnt sound down at all.


This and Dwyane's tweet from last night are things I used to find encouraging, but its becoming evident this attitude hurts them. You have to take these things personal and realize they wont just right themselves because you're great. Who am I to tell them how to do their well-paying job, but its clear they dont take there failures seriously enough to really work on them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And shit, didnt realize Denver was next. At least we have a night off this year prior to that hell trip.

As Zaslow points out, teams in the NBA are 0-423234089234 going from west to east to Denver on a back-to-back since the beginning of time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the fact that the uber-struggling Bosh shot a defensive 3-second FT tells you everything about this team's FT shooting. Makes no sense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I think the fact that the uber-struggling Bosh shot a defensive 3-second FT tells you everything about this team's FT shooting. Makes no sense.


And he of course missed. Always goes back to the missed free throws.

Heat were around 77% from the line for the season before the Warriors game. WTF has happened?


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jace said:


> I think the fact that the uber-struggling Bosh shot a defensive 3-second FT tells you everything about this team's FT shooting. Makes no sense.


that was relativity early in the game right? Chalmers has been the one to shoot those free throws as of late, but i think Bosh took that one as a way to try and get going after a bad start.

either way, i don't think there is a specific strategy to those free throws. it's basically putting one of your better FT shooters that's on the floor at the time...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I understand, but he's been awful, and we've learned 3 times in this young season that every point counts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still pissed about this game. It was like dejavu from the Warriors game - which was bad enough.

Thinking Mario should be POTG. Atleast he made shots and played above average, even if he got killed by Cp3. Thoughts?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, I'm glad I didn't stay up after all. There is nothing more annoying that missing free throws. Seriously.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The one thing I did like is that down the stretch we were attacking the basket and getting to the line, which was a lot better than what we were doing against the Warriors. On the downside we missed an abnormal amount of FTs.

Shit happens though. I wouldn't read too much into these last two games. I thought we played well defensively against one of the better offenses in the league.

I also liked how our offense in the clutch was an actual offense today, and not the iso ball we did against the warriors. 

I liked Lebron's aggressiveness in the fourth after being so criticized for not attacking in the Warriors game.

It's just one game though. We could lose the Denver game on Friday pretty easily. Great team at altitude, us at the end of a road trip. We always lose that game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Refs did suck though. How did they miss that goal tend call?!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hubie brown literally makes me want to puke. He has been anti-heat for a long time. He was so bad in the finals vs. the Mavs the 1st time. The refs never make a mistake, he always agrees w/the calls no matter how bad. Anyone who could look at the Bosh replay even at regular speed and say that was still on the way up is crazy. 
As far as whoever said the Big 3 shot 19-52 or whatever, a lot of those miss shot attempts came on drives where fouls weren't called. The refs screwed up w/LBJ foul on Chauncey 3 really bad and they knew that. The whistle came so late, and that is never called. The ball was almost at the rim when the whistle blew. The last Haslem flop was a make-up call. It went that way all night. Cole's fouls were BS, meanwhile when he got hit there was never any calls. Paul got so much arm on the steal from Chalmers, somehow they missed it. 
Still we gott hit our FT. I don't even get mad anymore, I just expect them to miss at least 1. 

Also, Bosh taking the tech for defensive 3 seconds was pathetic. You had Battier out there you let him take it. I'd rather Wade or Haslem take it. All year it seems we never have one set guy take it. It's always someone new. Wade and LBJ with their left foot back behind the line, that crap is dumb. Wade's FT have gotten worse over the years, when they should be getting better. Put both feet on the line and shoot a normal FT.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

futuristxen, youre right it was good to see non-iso ball in the crucial possessions, but they might not have been crucial if they didnt walk the ball up and hoist j's early in the shot clock on several possessions prior. I dont know when/if that stuff will ever stop. Its the easiest way to play into the opposing team's hands.

nickrock23, I really used to like Hubie. I thought his analysis was good, fair, and of course it helped that he seemed to like Dwyane and (from my view) defend the Heat when necessary. That's all out the window it seems. The real problem with his review of the blatant goaltend was he wasnt even arguing it was on the way up, or level. He argued that the ball appeared to be on the way to the glass, and even though (he admitted this) it was on the way down, since it hadn't hit the glass yet it might not be a goaltend; one of the most absurd things I've ever heard in basketball commentary. He would've looked better if he walked to center court and felated the entire referee crew, and followed it up by going to the back and felating the alternate.

And yeah, the refs treated Cole like a bitch. That's expected, but it went a little too far. Of course, Hubie acknowledged, yet supported, that.

Still though, a ton of idiotic TOs after a ton the previous night. Our team should be one of the smartest in the league, but there is a blanket of retardation when it comes to learning from mistakes.

And most guys shoot with a foot back. I think its proper form. RIP Hamilton is one of the few I can think of who doesnt. Maybe Derrick Rose too?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Agree on all but SO far back like Wade does? I know a lot of guys do it now, but Wade's left foot is like a full foot behind the other. I could see if his FT's were improving but they're not.


----------

